

Ask HN: How should we approach our client for an investment? - robwgibbons

I'm a co-founder/developer at a bootstrapping Web development company. We're going on two years now and have a steady client base. We think we have a great idea, but we believe the project deserves our complete attention.<p>We're considering the idea of asking our largest client for a small (~6k) investment in exchange for equity. The investment will cover our living and business expenses while we execute the idea. The client loves us, and we've got a great history working together. It helps a lot that they have connections in the industry we're targeting. But we would rather not "drop a bomb" on them.<p>We have a meeting this Wednesday to catch up and to discuss future work. What do you think? How should we ask them for an investment?
======
harscoat
Ask for more than 6k for equity (a round number for a simple valuation) or ask
a 6k loan; or ask for a 6k loan that you will pay back in service if your idea
does not work out or turn it into equity if the idea turns out well.

